

How it took me 20 hours to learn process isolation - danobi
https://github.com/danobi/tr

======
danobi
How many times have you done "ls; cd <xx>; cd ..; ls; cd <yy>; etc"? With that
tedium in mind, I set out to create a simple ncurses utility to combine ls and
cd. As luck would have it, actually implementing the directory changing
functionality was done last. I guess I have to chalk this one up to
experience.

~~~
icedchai
You could make it work, if you think about the problem a bit differently. Have
your program output a command, like "cd /your/dir", when it exits. Then run it
with eval from the shell (assuming a bash shell.)

eval $(yourprogram)

... now, set up an alias: alias something='eval $(yourprogram)'

and there you go. "something" can now change your directory (and do anything
else by echoing a command.)

